# Error SSMTP na instalacion do Gentoo

## Jorginho

Ola!! Son galego e como no foro español non contestan vou publicar tamen aqui espero que vostedes me poidan entender.

Teño un problema co ssmt na instalacion do gentoo, o instalar as ferramentas necesarias no apartado 9 do manual dame error a instalar os aplicativos como vixie-cron... Poñobos unhas fotos da pantalla cos datos do erro.

http://img816.imageshack.us/img816/9246/hpim1809.jpg

http://img831.imageshack.us/img831/6967/hpim1806.jpg

----------

## oandarilho01

Eu posso te entender. Espero que voc6e também possa. Mas sugiro acostumar-se com o inglês e usar o fórum deles. Ou então acostumar-se com o português para falar por aqui.

O erro está na linha

 *Quote:*   

> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

 

Há um bocado de tópicos tratando desse sintoma, e algumas dicas também.

Cole aqui o resultado de:

```
gcc-config -l
```

```
grep FLAGS /etc/make.conf
```

Rode o comando fix_libtool.sh passando como argumento a versão de gcc que saiu no   gcc-config -l   acima. Exemplo:

```
fix_libtool.sh 4.4.4
```

E além de coletar estas saídas, experimente um 

```
emerge --resume
```

depois de fazer tudo isso.

----------

